# Cost Of Giving Birth



## nathan210705 (12 May 2009)

Hi,

We recently found out that my wife is pregnent - we're delighted considering our son is almost 5 and now feels like the right time.

Our main concern at the moment is choosing whether to go private or public. I'm completely against the later due to our experience on our first child. We felt that we were treated like dogs - basically.

We have private health insurance through my job so were are trying to understand the costs involved in going down the private/semi private route. We were told by VHI that they cover the hospital stay and €400 for consultant fees (Plan B - expanded company policy).

Has anyone went this route recently? if so, what were the additional costs which you had to pay yourself?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Don_08 (12 May 2009)

I went Semi Private the first time - the only additional cost was €500 to the Rotunda in 2006.  Bupa covered the rest.

Am going private this time - costing €3,500 - the rest covered by Quinn.  Can only reclaim 20% of that back from tax man.  Different consultants have different prices, you need to phone around.  

Semi Private was great - no complaints, I just had some complications last time so wanted extra reassurance.


----------



## nathan210705 (12 May 2009)

Don_08 said:


> I went Semi Private the first time - the only additional cost was €500 to the Rotunda in 2006. Bupa covered the rest.
> 
> Am going private this time - costing €3,500 - the rest covered by Quinn. Can only reclaim 20% of that back from tax man. Different consultants have different prices, you need to phone around.
> 
> Semi Private was great - no complaints, I just had some complications last time so wanted extra reassurance.


 
We live in Finglas so it's likely to be Rotunda - which is where we had our first child.

I heard that semi-private was a one-off cost of €500 in Rotunda. At what stage did you pay this fee? How were you treated?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 May 2009)

This thread may be useful to you as well:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=107577.


----------



## nathan210705 (12 May 2009)

Thanks for that.

I just called the Rotunda (don't know why I didn't to begin with). They said the flat fee for semi-private is €750 at the moment, however, it is going up to €1000 in July, which, coincidentely, happens to be when their next appointment is.

Just wondering with the €1,000, can I claim the €400 back from VHI on this amount?


----------



## Mommah (12 May 2009)

Its 3 years since I had a baby privately and can't remember all the details.
But you need to be aware of all the following charges:
*The bed charge for the hospital*
*The obstetrician's charge.*
*The radiologist's charges for the ultrasounds.*

There are disadvantages to going privately.
I paid top dollar for my care (on top of what I paid in my taxes towards the health system)
The ob wasn't actually there for either (uncomplicated) birth.
I was the 7th patient in a 6 bed room for my first baby. (no sleep)
I was in a 4 bed semi private for my 2nd. (3 less people but still no sleep)
I wasn't entitled to access the early dischage follow up service as I was private.
So I discharged myself.(needed sleep)
My baby got sick at 5 days old and couldn't be admitted to the hospital (no beds)
Transferred to another hospital where I had to sleep on the floor for 2 nights beside cot...try that with stitchs up and down your nethers.

The advantages of going privately were:
My pre natal care by the consultant was excellent.
I needed significant repair work after both births and both times it was done by a consultant and I never had a problem once everything healed.
AFTER my first birth I got a private room with a clean en-suite. (no chance if its your 2nd+ baby unless you have a c-section)

So going privately doesn't gaurantee things will go smoothly, but it probably increase the chances a little.
My sister had both her babies publically and never a bother.


----------



## Brighid (12 May 2009)

jaybird said:


> Depending on where you live, have you looked into midwife led units/care? Private facilities as a public patient, it really can't be beaten.


 
Superb care from midwife led clinics in Rotunda and Holles St, doesnt cost anything. I have no idea why people need to go private.


----------



## nathan210705 (13 May 2009)

Brighid said:


> Superb care from midwife led clinics in Rotunda and Holles St, doesnt cost anything. I have no idea why people need to go private.


 
We had our first child in publically in the Rotunda and we were treated like dogs


----------



## Mpsox (13 May 2009)

I think it depends as to what hospital you go to. We were living in Naas when we had our first and went to Kilkenny on the grounds that's we'd get there as fast as we would to a city centre hospital in Dublin, especially during rush hour. We'd also had a bad experience in the Coombe after a miscarriage, nothing against the medical care my wife got there which was excellent, but we came away with the impression of the place being like a factory with a very cold and almost industrial atmosphere
We went public in Kilkenny and they were absolutely fantastic to the extent of the consultant who had been attending my wife during the day came back in that night from home when there were some complications, even though there was another senior doctor on duty.


----------



## GreenQueen (13 May 2009)

Nathan there is a distinct difference between giving birth under the classical public system and giving birth under the midwife led system.

Personally I don't think that even private care holds a candle to the midwife led system and my baby was born under the semi private system.  Anyone I know who has used the midwife led system found it to be a very rewarding experience, no waiting time for appointments and much more holistic than the alternatives.

If you haven't looked into it I'd suggest that you check it out.  The MLU (midwife led unit) do outreach appointments all over North Dublin and the need to travel to the hospital is minimal unless you have complications and you are guaranteed that one of the midwives you have met will deliver your child.


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 May 2009)

AFAIK the midwife led system is only a limited number of areas. I know we couldn't avail of it. Friend had good experience of it. Had one bad experience of Holles St and good experiences since then semi p. I think a lot depends on the quality and empathy of the staff you get on the day. 

The condition of the maternity hospitals, in general is very poor. Most of them could do with being knocked down and rebuilt 4 times larger in better more accessable sites with decent parking. I remember one ward in Holles st still had round pin sockets for example. Or a toliet who locks has been broken for the 5 yrs I've been in and out to the hospital.


----------



## GreenQueen (13 May 2009)

The OP mentioned that they are in Finglas = they are eligible for a midwife led scheme.  I wouldn't have mentioned it otherwise.


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 May 2009)

Ok, good point. Well thats what I'd do if I had the choice.


----------



## nathan210705 (13 May 2009)

Thanks folks,

I've never heard of midwife led scheme, so I'll do some research to undrestand more about this and the coverage under my VHI policy.


----------



## Zita (13 May 2009)

We went private in the Coombe, unfortunately I was the last delivery of the day, planned C-Section, all the private rooms were taken so I was put in a semi private ward with ZERO care from overworked nurses who were looking after far too many women and babies, not thier fault I dont blame them.  On my 3rd day I was moved to St Josephs Ward, the change in the level of care we received was astounding, nurses were available to me at any time of the day, they couldnt do enough.  I hope whatever you decide you have a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## GreenQueen (14 May 2009)

Hi Nathan,

AFAIK it's a fully public service so you don't incur a charge on your VHI policy at all.  You can request a semi-private room for your aftercare and that again is fully covered under your VHI so you don't have an excess to pay.  Semi-private rooms aren't guaranteed in any event so there is no harm in requesting it.


----------



## esher (12 Jan 2010)

Hi GreenQueen

My girlfriend is getting excellent care which is free from the midewifes clinic in Holles Street. When I called the semi-private clinic at the start of the pregnancy they told me that we would have to pay for the scane and consultants visits even if we didn't have them semi-privately. Did you do this at Holles Street or another hospital? At what point do I ask for a semi-private room?


----------



## GreenQueen (12 Jan 2010)

Hi Esher,

I believe you need to discuss this with your allocated midwife who requests it on your behalf.  As I've already pointed out nobody is guaranteed a semi-private or private bed even if they are paying so there is no harm in requesting it.  Best of luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## InfoSeeker (13 Jan 2010)

We went private and the cost was 3200 for the obstetrician.

We had private health insurance so we were able to claim 400 euro back on this.

You can then claim medical expenses relief on the balance at the standard tax rate, ie 2800 @ 20% = 560. Note that if the baby is born in 2010 then you can only claim this from 1st Jan 2011.

The 400 from the private health insurance can be claimed as soon as the baby is born.

Therefore the actual cost to us for private insurance was 3200-400-560 = 2240 euros


----------



## annR (13 Jan 2010)

Why is it all so complicated?  I gave birth semi private in the Rotunda in 2008 and the flat fee I had to pay was E600, can't remember now whether I got it back.  I'm amazed it's gone up to E1000 - that's an incredible leap.  

I was happy with the level of care in the Rotunda however I'll second that point about not being eligible for the early discharge follow up service when you're private - it seems to be assumed that if you have a problem you will manage to get yourself and your baby back to the hospital.  I found that absolutely terrible.  I had to have a blood test done and they expected me back for it on the 3rd day after giving birth.  I couldn't believe it.  I paid for it to be done by my local GP instead.

If you are breastfeeding it also means that you get no follow up help at home with that at all from the hospital.


----------



## colin79ie (13 Jan 2010)

I shared a house with a midwife for a while last year. She couldn't understand why people insist on private births. You get the same treatment as a public patient and you might get your own room if there's one available. The midwives don't care who is public/private. A pregnant woman is a pregnant woman, and a baby is a baby. If you are private, your very expensive consultant watches the midwives deliver the baby. If you are public, and there are problems with the baby, then the doctor has to be phoned, instaed of shouted to!

There is zero difference in care ladies, although the insurance companies , and consultants, will tell you otherwise.


----------



## jack2009 (13 Jan 2010)

We had our first and second child in the Coombe and first time went semi and second went public as there was no room for semi private when our little lad was due.  The admin people in the hospital talked us out of going private when we said that we would prefer that route as they said you get treated the same and although you pay 4k extra you are not guaranteed the private service on the day.

Anyway long story short we were treated great (it felt better) when we went public.  There were a few small complications that were similar to our first but felt that they looked after us much better.

As for the Rotunda, I have heard from my sister who has had two children there that private is the only way to go.

Perhaps it is different for each hospital and maybe even perhaps the look of the draw when it comes to which team you are under and which ward you get assigned to.

But would just like to say that we found the Coombe to be great  and fair play to the staff etc. there. ;-)


----------



## sulo (13 Jan 2010)

There are mixed feelings on this - and I think what makes you happy at the end of the day (or you can afford) - is up to you.

Im currently expecting and when I went to GP for my first visit (lady).  She asked me where I wanted to go, and would it be Private/Public/Semi.

Like anyone expecting their first I hadn't a clue... 

She told me she had just had her first herself and said she went semi private... she said she wouldn't bother again... she ended up on the public ward anyway, which was fine.. she also said that at the end of the day - every baby is delivered the same and no difference in the level of care..

I expressed my concern at how long you have to wait for a scan.. she said well go for an early one, private... it will cost you no more than 120 and you can claim 20% back..  and she said if your lucky (which I was) your public consultant may just do one on your first visit - which he did (before the 20 week scan holles street)... so I've had 3 scans now - and all going well...

On my visits to Holles Street as a public patient, I have found the level of care fantastic so far, first visit I was in and out in under 1 hour (filling in forms, weight, bloods, urine samples, meeting consultant, meet mid wive!)... Second visit for scan also under an hour... so I can say all good so far!


----------



## annR (14 Jan 2010)

>>On my visits to Holles Street as a public patient, I have found the level of care fantastic so far, first visit I was in and out in under 1 hour (filling in forms, weight, bloods, urine samples, meeting consultant, meet mid wive!)... Second visit for scan also under an hour... so I can say all good so far! <<

Sulo you've just reminded me of something I would like to clear up myself.
I had to queue as an outpatient a few times in the Rotunda for specialist consultants (instead of in the semi private waiting room where I was for normal check ups).  If that is what you have to go through for every visit as a public patient, well no way hose I will stick with semi private.


----------

